

Harder to predict: economic change, or weather? - cwan
http://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2009/09/harder_to_predict_economic_cha.cfm

======
khafra
Since the article doesn't actually address that question, I'll just point out
that the weather may be intractable, but it's not incentivized to change your
predictions as soon as they're made.

